# Ubuntu Desktop als Server



## aargau (28. April 2008)

ich habe mir nun entlich mal einen Root Server gemietet. jedoch nur mal für einen Monat, damit ich den Server mal Testen kann und ich auch sehe ob ich damit zu schlag komme oder nicht. 

Auf dem Server ist Ubuntu Desktop Installiert.  Der Server wird als Webserver für eine Community verwendet. Also Apache und MySql sind bestimmt so die wichtigsten Dienste auf der Kiste die laufen müssen.

Da ich mich mit Linux nicht so gut auskenne Frage ich mich, ob ich dafür wohl am besten XAMPP nutzen soll, oder ob dies zu unsicher für einen Root Server ist?

Auch mache ich mir schon jetzt sorgen um die Sicherheit. Hat Linux Ubuntu eine Firewall, und wenn ja wie Koniguriere ich diese am besten?
Fals nicht, was gibt es für Programme?

Gibt es sonst noch grosse Sicherheitsrisikos auf einer Linux Distribution?


Am liebsten würde ich zwar WIndows Server auf dem Root Installieren, doch dies Kostet pro Monat 20€ mehr, was ich mir derzeit nicht leisten kann. 

Ich danke euch schon jetzt für die Hilfe!


----------



## Sinac (29. April 2008)

Also als erstes schonmal ein kleines Lob das du dir ueberhaupt ueber die Sicherheit Gedanken machst, das tun leider die wenigsten Root Server Besitzer. Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich es fuer sehr unklug halte einen Root Server zu betrieben ohne entsprechende Kenntnisse ueber Systemadministration und Sicherheit, die du wahrscheinlich nicht mal eben nebenbei erlernen wirst, das dauert ein paar Monate / Jahre. Wie dem auch sein, hier ein paar Grundlagen und Antworten zu deinen Fragen:
Du kannst grundsaetzlich auf jeder Distribution alles installierten, ohne wenn und aber. Und grade Ubuntu bietet mit APT ein maechtiges Tool um in Sekundenschnelle alle Programme und Dienste die man braucht zu installieren.Schau dir dazu am Besten mein Debian Tutorial an, das gilt ebenso fuer Ubuntu. Die Firewall unter Linux ist IPTables und sollte auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein. Die Einrichtung ist jedoch alles andere als trivial, dazu hat Dennis ein sehr gutes Tutorial geschrieben. Grundsaetzliches zur Sicherheit: Jeder nicht benoetigte Dienst ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko und abzuschalten. Laufende Dienste sind soweit es geht abzusichern, sowie zusammen mit dem Rest des System immer auf dem neusten Patchstand zu halten. Du wirst unter Windows die gleichen Huerden zu ueberwinden haben um einen sicheren Server am Internet zu betrieben, das ist im Priinzip nicht vom System abhaengig.

Greetz
Sinac


----------



## aargau (29. April 2008)

Erst mals danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich werde mir die beiden tutorials auf jedenfall mal genau ansehen. 

Es ist eben so, das ich seit ca 2Jahren ein Windows Server zuhause betreibe und daher bei dem schon reichlich ahnung habe. Daher wäre es für mich natürlich einfacher gewesen Windows als System zu nutzen.

Aber ich denke mit etwas übung kommt das auch mit Linux gut. 
Wie gesagt habe ich den Server nun mal einen Monat und werde einfach mal testen wie gut das ganze so geht.


----------



## Navy (29. April 2008)

Ich muss hier mal nitpicken. IpTables ist keine Firewall sondern ein Paketfilter, auch wenn diese Begriffe oft vertauscht werden. Aber wie auch immer, im Grunde brauchst Du das nicht zwingend für einen Rootserver (btw. es ist ein zusammengesetztes Substantiv, da ist kein Platz für ein Deppenleerzeichen  ), es reicht, wenn Du nur Dienste laufen lässt, die Du auch brauchst. Das ist meistens ftp(21), ssh(22) und http(80) -- ggf. noch https(443). Natürlich können später noch andere Dienste hinzukommen, jedoch rate ich Dir, Dich ersteinmal mit den Grundlagen zu beschäftigen.

Desweiteren rate ich Dir von XAMPP respektive Windows komplett ab. XAMPP ist nicht für den produktiven Einsatz geeignet und wird auch nicht dafür entwickelt. Zudem müsstest Du für Windows ja die Lizenz zahlen und Dich viel öfter um Updates kümmern die dann auch für etwas mehr downtime sorgen. Außerdem brauchst Du für die Adminstration von Windows immer eine GUI...

Aber auch Ubuntu-Desktop kommt mit viel zu viel Software daher, die Du niemals brauchen wirst und die auf dem System Ressourcen belegen, von daher überlege, ob Du nicht lieber Ubuntu-Server oder doch lieber gleich Debian nutzt. Debian hat den Vorteil, dass es auf Stabilität und Sicherheit ausgelegt ist, Ubuntu neigt dazu dann doch neuere Software auch relativ ungetestet zu verteilen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2008)

Um mal Navy's Richtigstellung zum Thema Firewall - Paketfilter zu ergaenzen:
Eine Firewall ist eine Maschine die einen Paketfilter (und eventuell auch andere Programme wie z.B. ein IDS) betreibt.
Ein Paketfilter ist somit integraler Bestandteil, wenn nicht gar der wichtigste Bestandteil, einer Firewall.

In diesem Blickwinkel finde ich es persoenlich garnicht so abwegig einen Paketfilter als Firewall zu bezeichnen, auch wenn es nicht 100% korrekt ist.

Als Server-Linux kann ich persoenlich uebrigens Engarde Secure Linux empfehlen.


----------



## aargau (29. April 2008)

Mir ist klar, das Windows von der Sicherheit her nicht geeignet ist. Aber eben 20€ mehr pro Monat möchte ich nicht nur für Windows bezahlen.

Ubuntu Server habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber da dieser komplett ohne GUI daher kommt, denke ich ist dies für den einstieg nichts. 
Zuhause habe ich mit der Live CD schon viel getestet (Ubuntu Desktop) jedoch gibt es da hald so Probleme (liegt aber an de Live Version). Installieren kann ich es nicht, da beim Partitionieren der Notebook HDD immer ein fehler auftritt und ich die Platte niht komplett Formatieren möchte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist auch bei Ubuntu Server X mit im Repository, es ist nur eben nicht per Default mit dabei.


----------

